# Engineers Exams Are Over...



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Well I made it through another exam session with the Engineers and it is now time to relax and go camping. I have a few loose ends in the office, but come Thursday at 11:30, what is not done won't get done till next week.

Put in over sixty hours in four days and it is time to tow







the sailboat to the CG, set her up, set up the XM, get out the chairs, grab something cold to drink, start the fire, watch the sunset, roast some hot dogs and watch the moon rise.

Oh yea and have a great nights sleep on the memory foam.

Well you now know what I'm doing this weekend. I'll think about you on Thursday when I'm heading out of town.









Then the grades will come in for the exam and the madness will start all over again.

If any of you took the exam this past weekend at any exam site across the country, I wish you all luck and hope you do not have to return to take it again! 








Have a great weekend!

Linda


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like a Great plan
















Enjoy your break

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sure sounds like you've earned it - and more. Have a great weekend.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Sounds like you have the same plan as me. Heading out Thurs night after work to the mountains of NH.

Have a great weekend and enjoy the time off!

C-Mac


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

madmaccm said:


> Sounds like you have the same plan as me. Heading out Thurs night after work to the mountains of NH.
> 
> Have a great weekend and enjoy the time off!
> 
> ...


Say "hey" to the Whites for us, C-Mac! We seem to be going everywhere EXCEPT there!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Will Do wolfie!!

I'm still working on the fall rally. We'll see if we can get the 2 other families interested in switching.

C-Mac


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Glad to see you will soon be "gone campin". Enjoy.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I know what you mean about the test, girl here just took it last Friday, has to wait until July for the results. Hopefully in next 2-3 years I will endure the same pain as you all.

Have a great time!!!

kevin


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

madmaccm said:


> Will Do wolfie!!
> 
> I'm still working on the fall rally. We'll see if we can get the 2 other families interested in switching.
> 
> ...


Don't they realize the opportunity being they're being afforded here?







This is an exclusive OUTBACKER'S RALLY you've invited them too!!!!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

hurricaneplumber said:


> I know what you mean about the test, girl here just took it last Friday, has to wait until July for the results. Hopefully in next 2-3 years I will endure the same pain as you all.
> 
> Have a great time!!!
> 
> ...


Kevin,
Was it your wife or daughter that took the PE test Friday? Tell them I sure wish them luck. I know the candidates sure do put in a lot of time to study and prepare. 
I get calls the first Monday after the exam from candidates asking when will they get their grades and I tell them at the exam site not till July. It seems like forever to them though. But it doesn't take as long as it used to a few years ago. 
Any way like I said I wish them luck!

Linda


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Linda,

Sorry for confusion, it is a girl I work with at Cornell that took the test. My wife would say no way to studying for that type of test. She's the nice communicator kinda artsy person, I'm the numbers, detail oriented thinker person. I just can't devote the time to study right now when I run to sporting events 3-5 times a week and get home between 7-9 at night and back up at 5, after next year we will have the empty nest so I should be able to budget some time to study. At least that's my excuse









kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on surviving the exams, Linda!

Ahh... the fond memories!










Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> madmaccm said:
> 
> 
> > Will Do wolfie!!
> ...


The 2 families are the ones that got us to jump feet 1st into camping. Both have tent trailers and fell in love with our Outback. I think we might have 2 future Outback families here.

C-Mac


----------

